# Unterwasserkamera



## Christine (16. März 2010)

Hallo,

hat zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Kamera hier?
[ASIN]B0039JU568[/ASIN]


----------



## étranger (16. März 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hi,
ich habe keine Erfahrung mit dieser Kamera, aber hier hat jemand einen guten Erfahrungsbericht geschrieben mit vier Fotos. [ASIN]B00308U5PO[/ASIN] Wollte ich mir auch mal holen, spare jetzt aber lieber auf ein Unterwassergehäuse für meinen Camcorder.


----------



## Christine (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Soderle, da mich ja kaum jemand bei der Auswahl unterstützt hat, hab ich mich selbst entschieden.

Es ist jetzt eine Olympus Stylus 550µ geworden. Als refurbished bei einem englischen Anbieter auf e..y für umgerechnet 75,- Euronen inkl. Versand.

Und das erste Foto - man, ist das Wasser noch kalt


----------



## Digicat (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Wow ...

Geil  ..... 

Bin schon auf mehr gespannt


----------



## Eugen (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*



Digicat schrieb:


> Bin schon auf mehr gespannt



 auf noch mehr Algen und Mulm ?


----------



## Digicat (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*



Eugen, ich hab es mir verkniffen


----------



## Alexandros (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hallöle,

das ist ja genial :shock
Auch haben muss


----------



## Christine (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*



Eugen schrieb:


> auf noch mehr Algen und Mulm ?



Ich möcht nicht wissen, wie es bei Dir im Teich aussieht 

PS: Deine Krebsscheren haben Kindel angesetzt...


----------



## Joachim (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

@Elschen
Mehr Input bitte - wie groß, schwer, schnell ist sie, wie gut sind die Bilder in Vollformat am PC-Bildschirm (Rauschen, Artefakte) ??

Und wo/wie genau hastn die für 75 Euronen bekommen?


----------



## Christine (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hi Joachim,

Größe und Gewicht guckst Du mein Link oben...

Unbehandeltes Originalfoto kann ich Dir gerne mailen, dann kannste selber mal schauen. Ich mach morgen noch eins über Tage für Dich.

Und gekauft hab ich hier


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

... und der Schlauch wird doch sicher auch noch getarnt ? 

Glückwunsch zur neuen cam 
Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Nö - ich warte einfach, bis die Algen dicht genug sind. 

Danke für die Glückwünsche.


----------



## mitch (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

hallo elschen,

 super idee mit der uwa-cam 

brauch man dazu einen u boot schein  

den schlauch siehst du bestimmt bald nimmer


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Gut und günstig  

dein Gatte wird sich beim nächsten Badeurlaub sicher freuen damit rumzuspielen


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hi Leuts,

 Das Vergnügen währte nicht lange. Nach dem Laden der ersten Bilder auf den PC vergaß die Kamera leider die Hälfte ihrer Programmierung - incl. fast aller Fremsprachen. Sie konnte nur noch Japanisch und Englisch. Und wasserdicht war sie auch nicht wirklich. 

Reklamiert, zurückgeschickt, heute Ersatz bekommen. Das ging relativ flott. Kamera ausgepackt, 10 Bilder geschossen, Bilder auf den PC geladen. Genau das gleiche Spiel. Nur diesmal noch mit dem kleinen Extra, daß sie beim Klicken durchs Menü einfach abschaltete.

Und ganz ehrlich: Die Bilder haben mich von der Qualität in keinster Weise überzeugt. 

Da hatte ich von Olympus - auch wenn refurbished - mehr erwartet. So, nun will ich mal versuchen, das Geld zurück zu kriegen  
Mit diesem Modell bin ich auf jeden Fall durch.

 soviel zum Thema "gut und günstig"...


----------



## fuxe13 (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

ich habe mich dafür entschieden:
http://www.unterwasserwelt.de/html/sealife__dc_600_mit_blitz_sl96.html

bin damit sehr zufrieden, mitlerweile gibts die Dinger mit noch mehr Auflösung, aber da ist schon fast mit der Kanone auf Spatzen geschossen (was den Preis betrifft) :shock

Ich hab sie wegen dem tauchen gekauft, wer hat schon einen Teich mit 60 Meter tiefe ??


----------



## dobifan (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit so einem ferngesteueretn Miniuboot ? Daran könnte man dich eine kleine Kamera befestigen, oder ? 
Hab mir das mal angeschaut... würde als Bastellösung knapp 100 EUR kosten.....


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Wir denken auch schon eine Weile über eine "wasserdichte" nach. Allerdings eher für den Urlaub, die Teichfotos wären aber ein netter Nebeneffekt.

Zur Zeit gehen unsere Überlegungen in diese Richtung:

Pentax Optio W90

allerdings letztlich schlüssig sind wir uns noch nicht.


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Soderle, der Verkäufer der Olympus hat mir eine Rücknahme und Rückzahlung angeboten. Das werde ich auf jeden Fall annehmen, weil ich mit dem Thema wirklich durch bin.

Ich habe eine andere Kompakt-Digital-Kamera gefunden, die vom Preis her für ein paar Schnappschüsse o.k. ist. (Bei e..y für 51,- Eur inkl. Versand).

Rollei Sportsline 90

Heute ist sie angekommen und macht einen ganz robusten Eindruck. Der Vorteil gegenüber der Olympus - sie ist neu und orginalverpackt  und nicht refurbished. Ausserdem schluckt sie normale SD-Karten, die ich für meine andere Kamera eh brauche und das Wichtigste: zwei ganz normale Akkus/Batterien AAA. 

Fotos gibt es demnächst. Aber wir haben heute nur 7° draussen, da steck ich die Finger nicht in den Teich :crazy


----------



## Joachim (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Sieht schick und simpel aus - mich würde jedoch die Brennweite a weng stören. Da biste in Räumen oder deinen Miniteichen schnell am Limit (Weitwinkel). 

Aber dennoch - lass mal Testfotos sehen. Am besten von 3m Tiefe.


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Och, Mönsch, Joachim - wie soll ich denn in meinen Miniteichen Aufnahmen in 3 Meter Tiefe machen


----------



## Joachim (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Haste keinen Brunnen? Ich mein ja nur, nicht das die aus 3 Fuß, 3 Meter gemacht haben und das gute Stück doch abseuft...


----------



## Kaje (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hallo zusammen,

verstehe nicht weshalb ihr extra Unterwasserkameras kauft und nicht lieber in eine gute normale Kamera investiert und dann diese mit Hilfe eines Aquapacks unter Wasser benutzt?!
Jede normale Kamera ist technisch besser als eine Preislich Vergleichbare Unterwasserkamera, da hier die wesentlichen Herstellungskosten auf das wasserfeste Gehäuse gehen!

Habe mir selbst eine neue Kamera gekauft und dann zusätzlich dieses Aquapack für knapp 25.- Euro im internet bestellt, in das ich dann meine Kamera lege und dann Unterwasseraufnahmen bis 5 Meter tiefe machen kann! 

Vorteile mit diesem Aquapack:

-sehr günstig
-super Unterwasseraufnahmen
-Kein teures Unterwassergehäuse und auch keine gesonderte Unterwasserkamera nötig.
-verschiedene Aquapackgrößen je nach Kameratyp und Objektivgröße erhältlich.
-Bis 5 Meter Wasserdicht (Garantie)
-Jede Kamera kann hier verwendet werden!

Werde mal sehen, dass ich die mit meiner Digicam und dem Aquapack gemachten Unterwasser Teichvideos hier poste! - Ist wirklich eine top! Und kann ich nur ans Herz legen, wer sich nicht extra eine neue Kamera für Unterwasseraufnahmen zulegen möchte.

Hier der Link: http://www.aquapac.de/


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hallo Jens,

so etwas hatte ich auch schon im Auge. Aber für meine Kamera gibt es ein spezielles Gehäuse gar nicht und das Aquapac kostet auch schon 50,- EUR. Und wenn es nicht funktioniert und die Kamera kaputt geht, ist das eine teure Tasse Tee.

Übrigens bin ich von der Rollei auch nicht überzeugt. Ich hätte schon längst ein paar Bilder eingestellt, wenn sie nicht so schlecht wären. Ich hab das bisher immer auf mich geschoben, aber langsam habe ich den Verdacht, es ist die Kamera. Ich bleibe dran!


----------



## Kaje (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Die Standart Aquapac Taschen kosten um die 20.- Euro und können bis auf Spiegelreflexkameras eigentlich jede Digicam ohne Probleme aufnehmen. Meine Digicam hat auch einen 12-fach optischen Zoom und es funktioniert mit dieser Standarttasche einfach super! --> Wenn dann Deine Cam mal kaputtgehen sollte (warum auch immer) kannst Du dieses Aquapac für die neue verwenden.
Wo ist das Problem?! --> Die  20.- Euro für das Aquapac sind besser investiert, als in eine Unterwasserkamera  < 250.-  -->zumal man hier jede bereits vorhandene Kamera, die in dieser Preisregion meist qualitativ bessere Aufnahmen macht verwenden kann.


----------



## wp-3d (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Übrigens bin ich von der Rollei auch nicht überzeugt. Ich hätte schon längst ein paar Bilder eingestellt, wenn sie nicht so schlecht wären. Ich hab das bisher immer auf mich geschoben, aber langsam habe ich den Verdacht, es ist die Kamera. Ich bleibe dran!



Hi Christine,

bevor Du dich oder deine Kamera schlecht machst

Wie sind die Bilder über Wasser?
Es kann sein, das sich die Kamera auf kleinste Schwebeteilchen fokussiert, so hast Du nur noch Nebelfotos.

Dieses konnte ich auch feststellen, das Teichwasser sah von oben klar aus aber die Kamera machte unter Wasser unscharfe Bilder.

Gewissheit bringt wahrscheinlich ein Test im Kristallklaren Trinkwasser in der Badewanne,
als lebendes Objekt Huby`s Füße am anderen Ende. 

Bilder hier einstellen und jeder kann beurteilen was schöner ist, die Bilder oder die Füße.


----------



## Kaje (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hey zusammen,

wie bereits mal versprochen, hier mal eine Testaufnahme Unter Wasser von meinem Teich. Die Aufnahme wurden mit einer ganz normalen Digicam in Verbindung mit dem Aquapack gemacht, dass man schon für 20.- Euro bekommt und so gut wie für alle Cams verwenden kann.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEqaVq9LL64

Viel Spaß


----------



## Majaberlin (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Wow - abgesehen davon, dass mir jetzt schwindelig ist , ist das echt genial!
Ich glaub, sowas muß ich auch haben!


----------



## Christine (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hallo Jens,

super Qualität - was ist das für eine Kamera?


----------



## Kaje (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> 
> super Qualität - was ist das für eine Kamera?



*Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ7 *-> Diese Kompakt Digicam kann ich nur empfehlen, da diese nicht nur brilliante Fotos macht, sondern auch Videos in HD Qualität aufnehmen kann, die sogar besser sind, als von meinem Camcorder.


----------



## heiko-rech (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hallo,

die CT hat Unterwasserkameras getestet:
http://www.heise.de/ct-tv/artikel/Video-Abgetaucht-1003547.html

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Christine (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Soderle - kleines Update. Ich bin nun doch noch bei Olympus fündig geworden:

Olympus µ Tough-6010

In der inzwischen offiziell nicht mehr erhältlichen Farbe blue camouflage oder so ähnlich fast 100 EUR günstiger. 

Die ersten Probebilder:
      

Und ein Screenshot aus dem ersten Filmchen
 

Den Film gibt es *hier...*

PS: Die Qualität der Bilder ist im richtigen Leben besser - aber jetzt sind sie ja fürs Forum erheblich runtergedreht....


----------



## Digicat (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Servus Elschen

Hab ich mirs doch gedacht 

Dürftest eine gute Wahl getroffen haben 

Glückwunsch on:gratuliere


----------



## dizzzi (21. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Nun ist man ja 5 Jahre weiter, seit dem letzten Eintrag hier. Heute gibt es kleine Kameras, die man auf den Helm pappen kann, und schon wird die Fahrt mit aufgezeichnet. Und einen lustige Stick für Handys für tolle Selfies gibt es auch. 

Nun meine Frage: 
Gibt es eine kleine wasserdichte Kamera, die man an einen z.B. 2Meter Stick pappen kann, um die Tiefen seines Teichs erkunden zu können, ohne das man selber tauchen muss?

LG

Udo


----------



## trampelkraut (21. März 2016)

Schau dir mal @Roland O. Videokanal an, der hat sowas vorgestellt. Gabs glaube ich bei Lidl gar nicht teuer.


----------

